# Physical Distancing: Anyone else have trouble hearing



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I was in Sport Chek this morning picking up a birthday present for my daughter. I get to the cash and the cashier has a mask on (the mall makes everyone wear a mask) and is behind a fiberglass cage. She's talking and I don't hear a word. I think there was something about donating to a charity or something. I just said "I can't hear you". Combined with my hearing loss\tinnitus I'm understanding what a deaf person was going through before this. I understand the need for these safety protocols, it is what is but I can't hear these people and that is what it is.
I struggle hearing what people are saying just with a mask on, you add the fiber glass infront then forget it. 
Its not too bad if its just a fiberglass cage and the person isn't wearing a mask but add the 2 and I don't hear anything.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm having similar issues (due to similar maladies). Tinnitus/screwed up my hearing and I'm used to reading lips a bit. With masks that isn't an option and I find when I find it hard to hear what they're saying. And those plexiglass panels block a lot of sound. I have asked them to repeat things but if they say it again at the same level, I just politely nod and carry on. It was just chatter anyways. It it was something important, I would be more persistent. Just one more thing that makes shopping a PITA.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> I have asked them to repeat things but if they say it again at the same level, I just politely nod and carry on.


Well you see this is the problem. I don't want a nod to be interpreted as a $10 donation to a charity or nod to some other request I may not approve. Thats why I may just say to someone in retail thats trying to talk "Don't bother me asking me anything I can't hear you.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I find the plexi shields block a lot of sound. Really, as long as the cashier speaks clearly I'm fine. Mush mouth is bad. Mush mouth plus plexi is worse.

I understand why we need the plexi, but it will take a little getting used to.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I find the plexi shields block a lot of sound. Really, as long as the cashier speaks clearly I'm fine. Mush mouth is bad. Mush mouth plus plexi is worse.
> 
> I understand why we need the plexi, but it will take a little getting used to.


I figure these plexi shields are here for good and I believe for good reason. I can see as these plexi shields evolve they'll start getting equipped with some type of speaker in them and a mic on the cashier side.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> ....they'll start getting equipped with some type of speaker in them and a mic on the cashier side.



Depending on budget.

When they start making them bullet proof is when I'll start to worry.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Milkman said:


> I find the plexi shields block a lot of sound. Really, as long as the cashier speaks clearly I'm fine. Mush mouth is bad. Mush mouth plus plexi is worse.
> 
> I understand why we need the plexi, but it will take a little getting used to.


Plexi and facemask is the worst combination. I can't hear 'em and I can't read their lips. Either/or gives me half a chance.

But I'm not much for chitter-chatter at the till, so I'm coping.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

The plexi around the cash register is no problem.....just a different version for when you used to buy a ticket or pay for gas. Throw in a mask and a face shield and it becomes a bitch.....add an accent and it gets worse.


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

Same issue here (and with my hearing; tinnitus and loss). I speak loudly and ask the other person to do the same. And I keep saying, sorry , I don't know what you're saying until they get loud enough. I don't need shouting, but I do need a forceful voice.....


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> Plexi and facemask is the worst combination. I can hear 'em and I can't read their lips. Either/or gives me half a chance.
> 
> But I'm not much for chitter-chatter at the till, so I'm coping.


The masks make things muddy. The plexi stops sound dead.

That's why we use it to knock the db down on drum kits and as sound proofing for windows.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

demographically i think the answer to your question is yes all the time


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Can you just ignore any questions from the cashier? Better than paying for something you don't want to? I can see where it could be a little embarrassing to ask the cashier to speak until you can finally hear them with a line of customers behind you. Hopefully store management are working on this. I'm sure there are others with the same problem.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

guitarman2 said:


> equipped with some type of speaker in them and a mic on the cashier side.


Still comes down to who's on the mic.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Yeah I'm having major issues hearing people now because of my damaged hearing.

I think we all need to sell our big, loud amps and buy ones of five watts or less (says the guy with an AC30 incoming).


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a 5 watt champ that’ll punch a hole through a cinder block and god’s ear drum after that. Going to a jam next week where everyone will be spaced out so see how the hearing goes .. lol. 

AC 30s from 30 yards; or maybe it was AK 47s from 50 yards.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

All the time. Have to move around the plexi cage in order to hear properly.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I have noticed that with masks and all some conversations are getting louder, especially from people talking on their phones, and you have no problem hearing them. Not always a good thing.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

If I didn't already know the "script" at most stores, there would be no way I'd know what the cashiers were asking or how to answer them.


----------



## ol' 58 (Jul 12, 2019)

Same here (hear) on all counts. Tinnitus, hearing loss, masks, mush mouth. It gets tiring.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Yup. I’m in the tinnitus club. Sure are lots of members here in the club. With the mask on, I hear Charlie Brown’s teacher. Behind plexi-glass with a mask on? If your products or services are not extremely important to me, I’m probably gonna give up and just walk out. I’m transforming into Mr. Grand Torino in record time here.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> I have noticed that with masks and all some conversations are getting louder, especially from people talking on their phones, and you have no problem hearing them. Not always a good thing.


You may be right, but that was already a growing problem before Covid-19.

People walking around with their call on speaker cell yelling so we can all hear.......makes me wish I had a blocker or at least a klaxon horn.

The worst for me is people who insist on taking or continuing calls while standing at a urinal or sitting in a stall. Your call is NOT that important and nobody wants you with a freaking cell phone up to your head while standing next to you with their dick in their hand.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> If I didn't already know the "script" at most stores, there would be no way I'd know what the cashiers were asking or how to answer them.


That's actually an interesting observation. You are able to use the context of the conversation to fill in the blanks, sort of a probability thing (what would you EXPECT them to be saying based on what's happening).

I guess people with hearing deficits have used that (maybe unconsciously) to help their situation.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Tinnitus club member here too. It sucks. Strangely, I was largely unaware of it at the lake last weekend. The sound of the water, the wind in the trees, and the peace in my heart seemed to negate it. As soon as I was home again (and right now) it rages like it has for many years. If I had high speed internet up there I could work there. It's not available yet. 

I haven't been out in public a lot so I shouldn't try to form an opinion on the subject at hand. When I restart my regular lesson appointments in September, depending on the conditions, I may have to do a plexi shield and/or other protections...and learn to fucking speak up! I'm sure I'll have an opinion then.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Milkman said:


> Depending on budget.
> 
> When they start making them bullet proof is when I'll start to worry.


Or when they completely surround the cashier and the door has a padlock


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> Or when they completely surround the cashier and the door has a padlock


As someone who frequently leaves the relative safety of Canada to venture deep into the USA, seeing a teenager protected by bullet proof glass in a gas station does NOTHING for my confidence and feeling of safety. Of course that's a matter of perspective.

Some will see a fully armed soldier standing in front of a department store and think, oh good, he's keeping us safe.

Others will see the same situation and say....why the F%$k do we need a person with a loaded automatic weapon to guard a clothing store.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> You may be right, but that was already a growing problem before Covid-19.
> 
> People walking around with their call on speaker cell yelling so we can all hear.......makes me wish I had a blocker or at least a klaxon horn.
> 
> The worst for me is people who insist on taking or continuing calls while standing at a urinal or sitting in a stall. Your call is NOT that important and nobody wants you with a freaking cell phone up to your head while standing next to you with their dick in their hand.


My pet peeve is people on their phones while checking out at a cashier, esp when it slows down the line for others as they go back and forth between their call and whatever the cashier asks them.
someone pissing while on their phone is just gross.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Diablo said:


> .......
> someone pissing while on their phone is just gross.


And yet shockingly common, especially in international airports.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> You may be right, but that was already a growing problem before Covid-19.
> 
> People walking around with their call on speaker cell yelling so we can all hear.......makes me wish I had a blocker or at least a klaxon horn.
> 
> The worst for me is people who insist on taking or continuing calls while standing at a urinal or sitting in a stall. Your call is NOT that important and nobody wants you with a freaking cell phone up to your head while standing next to you with their dick in their hand.


I was thinking more of just people talking to other people. Even if they are side by side you can hear them from a fair distance away.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> If I didn't already know the "script" at most stores, there would be no way I'd know what the cashiers were asking or how to answer them.


Depending on the store and who the cashier is all I usually look to see is what the total is on the cash register or if I have to use plastic on the card reader. Both of which I can usually see. Other than that in the big stores the script is usually "Hi, how are you?" and, "Thanks, have a nice day.".


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> I was thinking more of just people talking to other people. Even if they are side by side you can hear them from a fair distance away.


Yes I get that. Masks are making it worse but there were lots of people with poor cell phone etiquette already.

Unless you're an on call emergency physician or some equally life and death professional, you should never take or accept a call in, or go into a public restroom while in the middle of a call.

If you do I reserve the right to disrupt your call.

Yup, I'm that guy. I've actually looked at a guy with a phone in one hand and his dick in his other and said "Do you mind buddy?".

He ended the call, never made eye contact.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> Or when they completely surround the cashier and the door has a padlock


Sounds like a lot of gas stations and movie theaters. The last time I was in Texas the cashier was glassed away from the customer, they spoke thru a microphone or a grill while you put your money in a slot and most of them were packing. Same with the Greyhound bus depots in Seattle and Portland. This was in 2000/2001.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Sounds like a lot of gas stations and movie theaters. The last time I was in Texas the cashier was glassed away from the customer, they spoke thru a microphone or a grill while you put your money in a slot and most of them were packing. Same with the Greyhound bus depots in Seattle and Portland. This was in 2000/2001.


Yes, I've been seeing similar, especially in the greater Detroit area for decades. After 911 even factories and technical centers I visit started putting bulletproof glass and other fortifications in place. Scared people.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Yes I get that. Masks are making it worse but there were lots of people with poor cell phone etiquette already.
> 
> Unless you're an on call emergency physician or some equally life and death professional, you should never take or accept a call in, or go into a public restroom while in the middle of a call.
> 
> ...


If I normally used a cell other than a music player I would have said "Not at all" and kept talking.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> If I normally used a cell other than a music player I would have said "Not at all" and kept talking.



So, you would be douchebaggy enough to use a phone with a camera in a public restroom while relieving yourself?

Just want to clearly understand your perspective.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> So, you would be douchebaggy enough to use a phone with a camera in a public restroom while relieving yourself?
> 
> Just want to clearly understand your perspective.


Since all cell phones seem to have cameras in them, yes. 99.5% of the time my cell is a music player so when the album is over I change songs which means the phone comes out of my pocket and I play a different album. That means I have the option of using the camera I guess tho I can't see why. The other .5% of the time will be like tomorrow when I'm expecting a consultation call from my cardiologist.....no time given so I'll answer it when it rings if the call display says who it is. And if I can remember how to answer it with the headphones on. As far as the camera goes it's no different than taking a piss and some tourist walks in with his Nikon hanging from a strap around his neck. If you're worried about that you'd best be holding it until you get home.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Since all cell phones seem to have cameras in them, yes. 99.5% of the time my cell is a music player so when the album is over I change songs which means the phone comes out of my pocket and I play a different album. That means I have the option of using the camera I guess tho I can't see why. The other .5% of the time will be like tomorrow when I'm expecting a consultation call from my cardiologist.....no time given so I'll answer it when it rings if the call display says who it is. And if I can remember how to answer it with the headphones on. As far as the camera goes it's no different than taking a piss and some tourist walks in with his Nikon hanging from a strap around his neck. If you're worried about that you'd best be holding it until you get home.


Ok, get a beeper, message service, whatever.

Don’t use your phone in a public washroom.

I’d like to see jammers in such places.

I know I’m not so important that I’ve been on a call that could not have waited long enough to have a leak.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> Depending on the store and who the cashier is all I usually look to see is what the total is on the cash register or if I have to use plastic on the card reader. Both of which I can usually see. Other than that in the big stores the script is usually "Hi, how are you?" and, "Thanks, have a nice day.".


I was meaning more like stores that take air miles, you know they are going to ask you if you have an airmiles card. Stores with rewards programs are going to ask you if you want to redeem any points today, etc.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I've noticed myself social distancing even while driving. I find I'm leaving more space between the car ahead of me in a lineup at a light. 

I must be getting the hang of it


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> I was meaning more like stores that take air miles, you know they are going to ask you if you have an airmiles card. Stores with rewards programs are going to ask you if you want to redeem any points today, etc.


Ok. I don't recall the last time I was asked for Air Miles or store points. The only one I do use is at Shoppers Drugs on old folks day. All I get is whether I want a bag or not.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

There are standard predictable questions and there are a few newish ones.

Do you have tap?

Do you have air miles? (all Ontario liquor stores, many grocery stores)

Would you like to donate to......? (Many check outs)


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> I was in Sport Chek this morning picking up a birthday present for my daughter. I get to the cash and the cashier has a mask on (the mall makes everyone wear a mask) and is behind a fiberglass cage. She's talking and I don't hear a word. I think there was something about donating to a charity or something. I just said "I can't hear you". Combined with my hearing loss\tinnitus I'm understanding what a deaf person was going through before this. I understand the need for these safety protocols, it is what is but I can't hear these people and that is what it is.
> I struggle hearing what people are saying just with a mask on, you add the fiber glass infront then forget it.
> Its not too bad if its just a fiberglass cage and the person isn't wearing a mask but add the 2 and I don't hear anything.


all this talk about masks and not hearing well reminds me of the time I dressed as Batman for Halloween. the mask felt claustrophobic and you could barely turn your head, and hearing was terribly impaired, even with bat ears . everything was heavy, sweaty and bulky, with little mobility. I couldn't have fought a 12 year old. I was disenchanted with the superhero movies I loved as I kept thinking what a ridiculous get up to have to wear in order to be stealthy and agile. lol


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The Missus and I were preparing to enter a store yesterday morning and were putting on our masks in the car. She said what I suspect many people have been saying.


It feels like we're about to rob the place.

Funny in a strange way.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> Sounds like a lot of gas stations and movie theaters. The last time I was in Texas the cashier was glassed away from the customer, they spoke thru a microphone or a grill while you put your money in a slot and most of them were packing. Same with the Greyhound bus depots in Seattle and Portland. This was in 2000/2001.


You need to gun to shoot the padlock to open the door at the end of your shift.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> You need to gun to shoot the padlock to open the door at the end of your shift.


Yup. Increases the sales of padlocks too.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Wondering, do people now have a mask fetish? I'm seeing a lot of selfies of people in my social media wearing these things, posing...creeps the fuck out of me. Is this turning into a fashion thing?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Diablo said:


> Wondering, do people now have a mask fetish? I'm seeing a lot of selfies of people in my social media wearing these things, posing...creeps the fuck out of me. Is this turning into a fashion thing?


Might be a good thing. Maybe people will be less hesitant in wearing them.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Diablo said:


> Wondering, do people now have a mask fetish?



There has been a trend in pandemic/social isolation pron lately. Or so a friend told me........................


----------

